# Just stopped living aboard in Annapolis



## pdecker (Mar 16, 2001)

Hi, I'm not really new. But I've been living on my 1982 Catalina 27 for the past two years, the last year at Port Annapolis Marina. The live-aboard life was great, but the 1.5 hour commute each way to work, six days a week, was not. I finally qualified to telecommute full time, but I was required to have a cable internet connection and space for the computer equipment and files. So I had to move ashore.

I'm at Watergate Village, also on Back Creek, about 200 yards away from where I lived. WV has its own slips. I moved in last week, and just got internet service yesterday. Very soon, I will be able to sail more than when I lived aboard because I won't be wasting my life commuting!

Say hi when you get a chance!

Phil Decker
S/V Catmandu
1982 Catalina 27
TR, traditional layout, A4


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, which dock were you on at Port Annapolis?


----------



## pdecker (Mar 16, 2001)

"A" Dock.


----------

